# Pond Guard  von Velda, hat jemand erfahrung?



## Jürgen H. (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebes Forum,
erstmal vielen Dank das ich seit einen Jahr bei euch lesen darf  

Dank euch ist aus meiner grünen Brühe ein klarer Teich mit glücklichen Fischen geworden. (Hoffe ich)
Das hat auch der __ Graureiher gemerkt und läst von den ganzen Teichen in der Nachbarschaft ab und tauch bei uns regelmäßig auf, leider ist bei uns nur am WE trubel sonst in der Woche hat der __ Reiher ruhe.
Nun zu meiner frage mein nächster Koi-Center hat einer Reiherschreck für 149,- € im Programm (*Pond Guard  von Velda*) .
Taucht das was oder wäre das rausgeschmissenes Geld? 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Gerät?

Liebe Grüße von der Küste,
           Jürgen


----------



## MarcusNham (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pond Guard  von Velda, hat jemannd erfahrung?*

Moin Jürgen!

Ich habe seit etwas über einem Jahr einen Elektrozaun im Einsatz, Kosten 65€, es werden zwei Schnüre in ca 10-15 und 20-25 cm Höhe am Teichrand gespannt (also übereinander). Seitdem habe ich keinerlei Verluste mehr zu beklagen. Ich habe auch auf alle weiteren Sicherungen (Schnüre oder Netze über dem Teich, CD´s aufhängen verzichtet). Ich habe mich extra dafür entschieden weil bei uns ca 10 Katzen ( incl. der eigenen) rumlaufen. Unser Kater hat einmal eine "gewischt" bekommen und hält seit dem mindestens 50cm Abstand zum Draht.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Jürgen H. (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pond Guard  von Velda, hat jemannd erfahrung?*

Hallo Marcus,
ok in die Richtung haben wir auch schon gedacht, wir haben aber den Zugang zur Terrasse am Teich liegen und wie so im Leben ist kommt der __ Reiher Natürlich von dieser Seite, von wo auch sonst.
Und damit unsere Gäste (wenn wir mal welche haben) nicht den Zaun platt laufen haben wir uns dagegen entschieden.

Danke und liebe Grüße,
             Jürgen


----------



## Spoony (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pond Guard  von Velda, hat jemannd erfahrung?*

Zwei Bekannte von mir nutzen den Pond Guard und sind sehr zufrieden damit. Hält bei ihnen nicht nur zuverlässig __ Reiher vom Teich fern, sondern auch Katzen.
Das Raubvogelgeräusch ist allerdings auch recht laut, weiß nicht, ob es evtl. in der Nachbarschaft stört, wenn das Teil mehrmals am Tag auslöst.


----------



## Jürgen H. (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pond Guard  von Velda, hat jemannd erfahrung?*

Hallo Spoony,
Ich denke das mit den Nachbaren bekomme ich hin, Kiste Bier und ein Grillabend und ich habe ruhe. 
Ne, im ernst wenn das Teil ein paarmal auslöst ist das sicherlich ok. 
Nur wenn der Sensor so empfindlich ist das er schon bei den leisesten Windhauch anspricht wird das sicher schon lästig.
Velda hatte, wie raus bekommen habe, mit der Vorserie ziemliche Probleme mit der Dichtigkeit bei Regen. 
Würde mich Interessieren ob das immer noch so ist.

Grüße von der Küste,
       Jürgen


----------



## Spoony (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pond Guard  von Velda, hat jemand erfahrung?*

Mh, ob diese Dichtigkeits-Probleme noch bestehen, weiß ich leider nicht. Habe zumindest von meinen Bekannten nichts dergleichen gehört.


----------



## CityCobra (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Pond Guard  von Velda, hat jemand erfahrung?*



Jürgen H. schrieb:


> Pond Guard  von Velda .
> Taucht das was oder wäre das rausgeschmissenes Geld?
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Gerät?


Ich bin bei meiner Suche nach einem wirkungsvollen Mittel zur __ Reiher-Abwehr ebenfalls über den Velda Pond Guard gestolpert.
Nachdem was ich mit Hilfe von Google im Netz gefunden habe, scheint das Teil aber nicht viel zu taugen gegen den __ Fischreiher.
Gibt es hier Leute die das Teil bereits im Einsatz haben, und wie sind Eure Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## juerg_we (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pond Guard  von Velda, hat jemand erfahrung?*

hallo,
also ich habe als erstes oben auf den rand so ein taubenabwehrband installiert und dachte
dass jetzt ruhe ist ,habe aber die rechnung ohne den __ reiher gemacht der sich einfach hinter das band (waren ca 2cm platz) auf die lauer gelegt hat.
jetzt habe ich mir pond guard gekauft und installiert,seit dem (sind erst 5 tage) keinen reiherbesuch mehr gehabt, bis jetzt alles ok.
gruss
Jürgen


----------

